# Digital Paintings



## ArtBlinked (Mar 4, 2017)

To celebrate my 10 posts I'm going to make a thread showing off my art! 








It's kind of old at this point since I seem to only capable of either painting or writing but never both at once. I did free commissions for other people's oc's just for fun on another website. It lasted several months before I grew bored and switched to writing which is quite impressive for me.


----------



## escorial (Mar 4, 2017)

I get that do one thing over the other..Cool pics or pix


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 4, 2017)

escorial said:


> I get that do one thing over the other..Cool pics or pix



Thank you! 

I think I tend to obsess over one and then hit an artist block which opens up my brain to start thinking about the other and I'll switch. 

It keeps things interesting and fun but it's not too helpful in actually progressing and building skill in one or the other. And makes it nearly impossible to finish stories.


----------



## TKent (Mar 4, 2017)

These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## TKent (Mar 5, 2017)

what software are you using?


----------



## Clubs_and_Hearts (Mar 5, 2017)

These are amazing! 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

TKent said:


> what software are you using?



I use photoshop cc for everything. For painting I used to use a wacom intuos tablet but purchased a cintiq a little while back which was huge. It's sooo nice. All this except for #5 from the top was made with the cintiq.


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

Clubs_and_Hearts said:


> These are amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk



Thank you!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 5, 2017)

These are some nifty looking graphics! Nicely done!


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

danielstj said:


> These are some nifty looking graphics! Nicely done!


Thank you! [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice to have another digital artist around! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 6, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> Nice to have another digital artist around! Welcome to the forum.



Thank you!! It's nice to be here. I look forward to any new art you post


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 16, 2017)

Fabulous Art! My Sister just discovered this and she loves it... I love the bold, vivid colors you used... very dramatic...


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 16, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Fabulous Art! My Sister just discovered this and she loves it... I love the bold, vivid colors you used... very dramatic...



Thank you so much! I'm glad you like them, they were a lot of fun to make. I love using bright, intense colors in my work 

Edit: also, I forgot to add, is your sister an artist?


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 16, 2017)

ArtBlinked said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad you like them, they were a lot of fun to make. I love using bright, intense colors in my work
> 
> Edit: also, I forgot to add, is your sister an artist?




Hahaa, well, that depends on WHO you ask... If you ask HER.. she will say "no".... but I say "yes"....


----------

